# Claremont House, Loxley,Sheffield, March 09



## boxfrenzy (Mar 27, 2009)

Claremont House is a large, stone built former dwelling and outbuildings, standing in grounds of approximately 1.4 hectares of land. 






The building was last used as a social club for employees of the nearby Hepworths Refractories, but has been vacant for many years. 
Up the stairs into the ruined outbuilding.





The floors and roof have collapsed. Shame, as there was what looks quite a promising kitchen on the other side of this.





An empty outbuilding.





It was built in 1895. Today it is boarded up, and structurally dodgy.





I love looking at places like this. The upstairs has collapsed in here, leaving the bedroom door opening into nowhere. As I inched towards the hallway, where the floor has gone completely, things started to shift, and I got out very quickly. I was unable to see if there were any stairs, or what the other rooms were like.





Remains of plaster moulding is visable on the only bit of ceiling left.





Outside, the greenhouse is in need of work.






A tennis court is overgrown and forgotten.





I love these forgotten houses where once people lived, and entertained, and now they are one storm away from collapse. 





This is officially the most dangerous building I have been in to date. Scooby Doo would have been proud.


----------



## nutnut (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice old place that, certainly looks well dodgy 

Love pictures 3 & 6, just seem so appealing to me


----------



## ricasso (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice one BF, very atmospheric, well shot.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 28, 2009)

boxfrenzy said:


> An empty outbuilding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, these photos are just gorgeous!
Love the place too. Fantastic find, Box.


----------



## leepey74 (Apr 14, 2009)

in Loxley hey! My parents live in Hillsborough so i may have to check this place out next time im up there 

Great find!!


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Loads to see around there, Loxley Refractory, Bradfield Filter houses etc.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2009)

Just signed up to this website after seeing these pics of Claremont House.

Claremont's been my 'dream house' (if you can call it that) since I was a kid. It's gutting to see it now so, er, gutted.

I looked into buying it a couple of times over the years, but it's not for sale. The consortium of owners planned on turning it into a care home, which fell through. Since then they've applied to rebuild it as separate houses, but nothing's happened.

When I last visited (must've been 2001-ish) all the floors were intact, if a little thin in places. There were 12 bedrooms in total - six on the first floor and six in the attic. The main (once grand) staircase only went up to the first floor, but a servants' staircase went up to the top via the back of the building. The same staircase also took you to the cellar, split into five or six rooms, with a big furnace in one.

Most of the rooms (not the cellar, of course) had huge skirting boards and ornate plaster mouldings. One in particular was beautifully detailed.

Really quite upsetting to see it in such a state...


----------



## LiamCH (Apr 22, 2009)

This is really nice. Thanks for posting. Is it just me, or has there been a sudden surge in old houses on here?


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 22, 2009)

Many thanks for your information Spoonman, really interesting. It was such a shame to see it ruined like this. Unfortunately I made the call not to venture as far as the hallway, very bad floors and drops into the cellar, fear of collapse meant I couldn't see if the staircase was there. Hopefully one day someone braver than me will find out!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Boxfrenzy.

Is the little window round the back still open? If so, that's the one that takes (took?) you onto the servants' staircase. The big staircase was (I imagine it's completely gone now; it was too bad to get very far up when I was last there) off to the left of the main hallway.

I'm rubbish with heights (can't even climb a stepladder to the top), so being in the attic rooms of Claremont felt a bit wobbly because you could see straight out through the holes in the roof. Even then, every room had already had its fireplace ripped out.

Unfortunately I didn't take my camera inside the house. I always intended to go back and take some detailed pics, just in case I ever found the land to build a replica somewhere (yes, I really do like Claremont that much). In the end I bought a farmhouse that was almost as derelict, and am still restoring it...

But I do have some pics of the outside somewhere. I'll see if I can dig them out.

On your photos (good work, by the way), I can't quite work out the position of the third photo. Is it the interior of the coach house?


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 23, 2009)

That's right mate. Looks pretty far gone, but the kitchen i think is intact, underneath the roof timbers. No open window round the back of the main house i'm afraid, and also no floorboards in the hall way either, just rotting joists. Dig out those pictures!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2009)

Will do. I was still using film back then, and my scanner isn't hooked up - but I'll see what I can do.

Incidentally, when I was upstairs it was easy to see why the house had got into such a state. While it was being used as a social club (presumably then, anyway), they owners had simply boarded up the entire top floor at the top of the rear staircase. I guess the roof had been leaking for a while and the timbers were rotting - so they simply stopped people from going up there.


----------



## cstevens (Jun 30, 2009)

Great shots, thanks for sharing - another Sheffield place I need to visit 

Need to get back into this...have only done a couple of things recently (too old these days)


----------



## Krypton (Jun 30, 2009)

I can safely say the gardener has been replaced!


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 16, 2009)

Some pics here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622887488119/

They're in a jumble but some are from 2001-ish and, judging by the car, others from the late '90s.


----------

